# Race Valeting - Ending the year with a TT Show Car DODO JUICE CORRECTION



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally getting round to doing a write up for this the last detail of 2008.

And what a stunner it was a TT Show car, going to be used as a JL Audio demo car and also a feature coming up in Redline too.

Arrived yesterday morning at around 7:30, the TT was brought out the garage to start the washing.

Firstly the wheels were sprayed with some smart wheels and the tyres with some g101 this was left for 5 mins and then agitated using some envy brushes/EZ Detail brush.

Next up was some citrus de-greaser this was sprayed to all the lowers and left for a few mins before rinsing off, then all the shuts were cleaned using some g101 too.

Then out came a snowfoam mix of some g101 to help remove the old protection, this was lef to dwell for 5 mins before rinsing.

Then the car was washed using some Dodo born to be mild shampoo and a z sponge.
































































The car was then clayed using some sonus green and some last touch as lube.



















Before a quick final wash and drying using my Race Valeting Ultimate Water Guzzler Drying towel and some megs final inspection as a drying aid.

Then the car was taken in the garage ready for correction.

Its was looking very sorry for its self really, with some bad swirling and scratches.

Out came the Makita and my pad/polish collection, I firstly started if with 3 blobs of megs 83 and 1 blob of megs 80 on a megs polishing pad.

This was working magic on such tough paint, 
2x passes at 600 to spread
2x passes at 900
4x passes at 1500 to break the polish down
4x passes at 2000 acheiving correction here
3x passes at 1200
2x passes at 600 refining the finish.

50/50



















corrected










After 7 hrs machining, then IPA'd and then LP Lite followed by 2x coats of Dodo Supernatural it was looking like this.
































































The tyres were dressed using espuma rd-50 and the exhuasted polished using some megs nxt.

Then the interior was hoovered and the dashed cleaned and the seats cleaned/conditioned and all the glass was cleaned.

The engine bay was also cleaned and dressed.














































After 11hrs I was well shattered and happy to be in my nice warm van heading home

Thanks for reading Paul.​


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That looks stunning , check out them bad boy exhausts....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> That looks stunning , check out them bad boy exhausts....


Thanks Marc, the owner has a new set ready to go on as these has rusted and pittered away.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks really AMG from the rear to me...

Great work..


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow , that looks dripping wet Paul :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

The car looks excellent :thumb: ...some very nice but subtle modifications too


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, great reflections


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work Paul


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

top job there paul :thumb:my fav colour on the audi TT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

pete001 said:


> top job there paul :thumb:my fav colour on the audi TT.


Thanks Pete

It was very hard work yesterday with the temperature below 0 on arrival and also when finishing up.

It was stunning and will be looking after it now for all the up and coming shows too. 

Paul


----------



## 964kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

Not sure whats going on here fella, but Kaspersky tells me there was an attempted download from the site? any ideas..

TIA

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

964kevin said:


> Not sure whats going on here fella, but Kaspersky tells me there was an attempted download from the site? any ideas..
> 
> TIA
> 
> Kevin


???????????????


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Paul :thumb:

Cracking after reflections


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Great job Paul :thumb:
> 
> Cracking after reflections


Thanks Adam,

How you finding the megs glass cleaner and the glass cloth???

Paul


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Paul looks spot on:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Love the Audi:thumb: real nice gloss and depth to the paint from lime prime and supernatural top work on a great car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

saxoboy07 said:


> Love the Audi:thumb: real nice gloss and depth to the paint from lime prime and supernatural top work on a great car.


Thanks

The car was fully corrected first using megs 83/80 then LP lite to cleanse the paint followed by the SN as the LSP.

Paul


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks
> 
> The car was fully corrected first using megs 83/80 then LP lite to cleanse the paint followed by the SN as the LSP.
> 
> Paul


Will have to try that combo on my dads car sometime, still yet to buy Supernatural, i have some many LSP's already, everytime i see Supernatural on a car detailed i want some


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work mate - looks fantastic! That clay was bad!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Excellent work mate - looks fantastic! That clay was bad!


It was alot dirtier than I expected thats for sure, It is a daily driver so clocks up a few miles.

Paul :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice there mate.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks familiar


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks familiar


It sure is, and what a mess the paintwork was in.

And to top it all off i've got a horrid cold from working on it all day yesterday.


----------



## 964kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> ???????????????


Its the animated banner gif you have running, just explored Kaspersky reports and its showing up as malicious software, just keeping you informed thats all.

http://www.freewebs.com/gjgrafix2/detailing/racevaletinganimatedbanner.gif

Kevin


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

At this rate between you and Tim, there'll be NO clearcoat left :lol:

Seems really strange that after Tim took all that time to do it last time that you would have thought they might have looked after it a bit better , all the better for you Paul that they didn't :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

ads2k said:


> At this rate between you and Tim, there'll be NO clearcoat left :lol:
> 
> Seems really strange that after Tim took all that time to do it last time that you would have thought they might have looked after it a bit better , all the better for you Paul that they didn't :thumb:


There was loads of clearcoat left Adam, the bonnet and both bumpers had been painted, and readings from the posi were all very healthy.

Paul


----------



## mi16joe (Dec 29, 2007)

nice work cold days just make it twice as long and harder oh well good job whch ever way u look at it


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

mi16joe said:


> nice work cold days just make it twice as long and harder oh well good job whch ever way u look at it


You could say that, i'm suffering from it today though with a bleeding cold.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks awesome mate, great work :thumb:

I must admit, when I read it was a show car and was soon to be featured in Redline I was expecting something like this - http://www.streetconcept.com/prodimages/audi_tt_body_lip_kit_3.JPG

But that is really nice, with some lovely modifications. Think I prefer the wheels in the previous detail though .


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Paul, stunning looking car


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice pipes ! Looks good mate, nice one & hope you feel better soon 

Baz


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> Nice pipes ! Looks good mate, nice one & hope you feel better soon
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz

Hope so too, been dosing up with lemsip today and throat sweets.

Paul


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work Paul :thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Love those afters shots. Cracking job.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Verrrry nice, not sure the front can take not having the Audi Rings on it though, but thats nothing your detailing can sort lol


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks great


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Seen this car in the flesh, when I had my photo-shoot done last year. It looks and sounds a million times better than the pics, so this must be in real tip-top shape now - brilliant work :thumb:

GPS : I'm with you on the rims. I prefer the 'stealthier' look from the old ones. When he turned up at the garage we were meeting at, you really DID have to look twice just to work out what car it was. Personally, I'm not into de-badging, but I think it worked on this one.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome detail:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cracking job mate! That looks a very wet finish indeed! 

Top Work:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks For The Comments Chaps


----------



## neil1989 (Jan 2, 2009)

car looks great and the corrections done it wonders, my dad used to work with the owner, hes had a couple of other feature cars in the past, i liked the TT he had before this one


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

neil1989 said:


> car looks great and the corrections done it wonders, my dad used to work with the owner, hes had a couple of other feature cars in the past, i liked the TT he had before this one


Thanks Neil.

The candy apple TT???? yes this was also a redline feature car too :thumb:

Paul


----------



## neil1989 (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah thats the one. did you ever see his astra before that? that was in max power a few years back. hes had some very nice cars!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

neil1989 said:


> yeah thats the one. did you ever see his astra before that? that was in max power a few years back. hes had some very nice cars!


No didn't see the Astra but heard lots about it. he's got lots planned for this TT too also.

Paul


----------

